# Orlando Magic vs. Philadelphia 76ers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Saturday, November 27
Orlando Magic vs. Philadelphia 76ers, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | D. Stevenson | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Philadelphia 76ers
Coached by: Jim O’Brien 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































A. Iverson | A. Iguodala | K. Korver | J. Davis | M. Jackson 

Key Reserves:






















Dalembert | Williamson | J. Salmons 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Point Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Allen Iverson


My Prediction: Both teams played last night and travelled to Orlando last night. Philadelphia played an overtime game against the Wizards while the Magic handled the Hawks with rather ease, winning by 18. Dwight Howard finally broke out offensively, it'll be interesting to see if the Magic look for Dwight offensively and if he looks for his own shot now that his confidence may be up a bit. Philly won the meeting between these two teams earlier in the year in Philadelphia. I'm looking for the Magic to win this one in front of the home crowd, 98-92.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Game Preview: Orlando vs. Philadelphia 

*Sixers Notes:* To contain Allen Iverson is to contain the Philadelphia 76ers, as demonstrated by Iverson’s performance in Philly earlier this season, when he almost single-handedly led the squad to a win over Orlando. Iverson is at the top of his game as usual, scoring 26.1 points per game (as of 11/24) to lead the 76ers to a 5-6 record. However, the Magic also have to look out for Mark Jackson and Kyle Korver, who surprised Orlando in their earlier meeting with eight points and two threes in the crucial run that broke open the game in the second half. 

*Magic Notes:* Orlando will be looking to get back on the winning track at home and avenge an earlier defeat to the Philadelphia 76ers Saturday at the TD Waterhouse Centre. The Magic lost their first of five games this season at home Wednesday to Portland, and with the loss to Philly coming only two weeks ago, look for it to still be fresh on their minds. The only thing that might not be fresh in the game in the Magic’s legs, as they will be playing the latter game of another back-to-back contest – and Orlando has yet to win the tail-end of consecutive games this season. 

*Last Meeting:* The 76ers used a second-half surge to pull ahead of the Orlando Magic en route to a 96-87 win on November 14. The 76ers used a 15-3 run in the third quarter to go ahead for good in the game, behind the play of Allen Iverson, who finished with 29 points and 12 assists. Grant Hill led the Magic in defeat with 18 points and eight boards. 

*All-Time Series:* Orlando leads the all-time series with Philadelphia 39-22, including a 22-7 record at home. 

*Injured List:*
Total player games missed to injury/illness: 35
Stacey Augmon – Injured List, left knee patella tendinitis…Placed on Nov. 20
Michael Bradley – Injured List, strained right hamstring…Placed on Nov. 12
Andrew DeClercq – Injured List, right knee rehabilitation…Placed on Nov. 1
Cuttino Mobley – Questionable, strained right groin


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

76ers at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Magic 7-4, 76ers 6-6.

BROADCAST: TV -- WRBW-Ch. 65; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando played Friday night in Atlanta, marking the first return of Dwight Howard to his hometown as a professional. Cuttino Mobley remains on the sideline with a strained groin and is expected to miss his eighth consecutive game. Magic Coach Johnny Davis said he has no immediate plans to change his roster, which means Michael Bradley, Stacey Augmon and Andrew DeClercq will remain on the injured list.

76ERS UPDATE: Philadelphia beat Washington in overtime Friday afternoon and arrived in Orlando before the Magic did. The faces have changed around him, but Allen Iverson still controls this team. He is playing point guard now, leading the team in scoring (26.5 points per game), assists (8.0 per game) and minutes played (42.4 per game). It might be just a matter of time before he gets frustrated with the new team around him. Earlier this week, he recorded his third double-double of the season against Boston. Center Marc Jackson (14.0 ppg) has played well. The Sixers activated swingman Aaron McKie before Friday's game. He had missed the past six games with a shoulder injury. Guard Kevin Ollie was placed on the injured list with a strained lower back strain.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: The key against the Sixers still is slowing down or controlling Iverson, a very difficult task. Steve Francis might find himself in foul trouble if he doesn't play smart defense against Iverson. This could be a game where backup Jameer Nelson sees more than his usual playing time. The Sixers beat the Magic easily in Philadelphia earlier this month when Iverson had 29 points and 12 assists.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

My keys to a Magic victory tonight:

1. Keep Kyle Korver under control. 
2. Pat Garrity needs to contribute tonight.
3. Get Dwight Howard touches down low like they did last night.
4. Steve Francis needs to feed off the energy of the crowd and play a solid game offensively and defensively on Allen Iverson. We can't allow AI to go for 29 and 12 again. 
5. Control the tempo on our homecourt, get out and run the break relentlessly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> My keys to a Magic victory tonight:
> 
> 1. Keep Kyle Korver under control.
> ...


I was going to post something for your #1. If Korver gets 20+ points we lose. Just cannot give him any open 3 pt looks because he is as automatic as they come. Man i'd love to have this kid coming off the bench in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The first-place Philadelphia 76ers hope to build on a thrilling win when they visit the Orlando Magic on Saturday. 

Allen Iverson stole an inbound pass and drove the length of the court to lay in the game-winning basket with 0.2 seconds left, lifting Philadelphia to a 116-114 overtime win against the Washington Wizards on Friday. 

Iverson finished with 28 points and a season-high 13 assists, and Kyle Korver added 26 - including 6-of-12 from 3-point range. Center Mark Jackson scored 21 points for the Sixers. 

With its second straight win, Philadelphia improved to .500, the lone team in the Atlantic Division without a losing record. 

The Magic have won three of their last four after posting a 117-99 win at Atlanta on Friday. Steve Francis scored 29 points, making an incredible 17-of-18 free throws. As a team, Orlando was 44-of-54 from the stripe, while the Hawks were just 18-of-30. 

Top overall pick Dwight Howard played his first professional game in his hometown and did not disappoint, scoring a season-best 24 points along with eight rebounds. 

Orlando won the final two games against Philadelphia last season, after losing the previous four.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I was going to post something for your #1. If Korver gets 20+ points we lose. Just cannot give him any open 3 pt looks because he is as automatic as they come. Man i'd love to have this kid coming off the bench in Orlando.


Who wouldn't love to have Korver coming off the bench? He's as one dimensional as it comes, but like you said, he is as automatic as it comes from long range. The Magic can't let him even begin to get in any sort of a rhythm. Generally, the Magic have done a good job of guarding the 3-Point line, opponents have only shot 28.9% from behind the arc which ranks the Magic 2nd best in the entire league.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Stat of the Night:

Just to give you an idea of how good Howard has been defensively --

*Magic(per game)*
PF: 50.0% eFG 

*Magic's Opponents*
PF: 38.8% eFG


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Decent start, nothing spectacular, nothing horrible. Good start again for Dwight, I have a feeling he's going to have another big night.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn, Iguodala is so athletic. 

Why is DeShawn Stevenson guarding Iverson and Francis is guarding Iggy?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard picks up his 2nd foul...:sigh: 

Magic up 19-17, really not playing all that well either. They just lucked out as Korver missed a relatively open 3-pointer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good start for Dwight if it weren't for the fouls. We really need to start getting this kid the ball down low more. Seems like most of the time he produces. If he can get to the point where he starts getting doubled every once in awhile it could really help this team.

Dalembert already with 3 fouls, good for Orlando.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Who wouldn't love to have Korver coming off the bench? He's as one dimensional as it comes


I wouldn't call Kyle one dimensional, he's at his best shooting threes but he does a bit of everything on the floor. He really improved his defense and rebounding in the offseason, and he's a pretty good scorer in the half court when the spacing is good on the floor.

Damn, we have a Brian Skinner sighting in the same game as a Kenny Thomas sighting. The Sixers are pulling out guys I forgot were on the team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Willie "Jordan" Green is lighting us up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Uh-oh .. not a good sign when Kasun enters the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with the left. Damn this kid is gonna be good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, with the new rules (or newly being called rules) Iverson is just completely unguardable. Stevenson, Francis, and Nelson just have no shot of slowing him down off the dribble. He can get to wherever he wants.

Oh, nice dunk by Hill. Best one from him, maybe only one, that i've seen this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Garrity needs to start hitting some shots. He's useless as a player if he doesn't. I'll forgive him for now assuming he is rusty from missing most of last season, but he needs to snap out of it soon. Besides a few runs this year, his shooting has not been good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Grant Hill a few plays ago had Iguodala on him, and Iggy was playing great defense, but as quick as he rises for a shot off the dribble it's hard to defend.

What's amazing to me in this game though is the 76ers have gone 12 deep with McKie getting in just now, and they are playing fairly well.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Any chance of uploading a picture of the Hill Dunk?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis, Howard, Cato: 3 fouls each

Sixers: 28 Free Throw Attempts

Sixers lead, 56-49 at the half. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boneheaded Play of the Half: DeShawn Stevenson ruining a great play by slapping the backboard and getting a tech. Nice look and feed from Dwight, nice dunk from DeShawn, and he ruins it by doing a pullup and smacking the backboard. Idiot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Garrity needs to start hitting some shots. He's useless as a player if he doesn't. I'll forgive him for now assuming he is rusty from missing most of last season, but he needs to snap out of it soon. Besides a few runs this year, his shooting has not been good.


Like I've been saying, trade him away. Turkoglu needs to wake up in the second half though too, he hasn't done much of anything tonight(or last night for that matter).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill's jumper is off tonight. 

It's time to start cutting into this lead, the Magic need to get their shooters in and make a run. Dwight's playing well, but right now no one else is.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic starting the comeback, within 3 points. Howard igniting the crowd with his stellar D. 3 blocks in the last minute or so. Hill's coming alive and we're finally playing a little defense.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Turkoglu/Garrity: 2-10 FG, 0-5 3-PT. :upset: 

We need a few buckets from those two if we want to win.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tied at 79 after three quarters. The Magic have the momentum, they need to pull this game out. :gopray:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis with the four point play. 89-86 Magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hill is injured


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

WHAT CLUTCH PERFORMENCES BY HILL AND FRANCIS!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Hill is injured


He's fine, he just hit a couple HUGE jumpers. Magic up 6, 12 seconds left.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Terrific win from the Magic. Great efforts from Francis and Hill at the end, Dwight Howard at the beginning of the game, and especially Jameer Nelson off the bench when Stevie was in foul trouble.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> He's fine, he just hit a couple HUGE jumpers. Magic up 6, 12 seconds left.


He hit those jumpers but something's still wrong with him. I'm not saying he hurt the ankle but he messed something up out there.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill looked fine to me.  

He even had a dunk in this game. 

Any way, Magic are 8-4, 1st in the division, 2nd in the conference seeding wise, 3rd overall average wise. 

Magic have the Celtics, Raptors, Knicks and Grizz next week. 3 at home, one on the road. I think the Magic could go 4-0 that week. I think they should continue to rest Cat and then bring him back for the west coast road trip.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill injured? I was watching off and on and didn't see anything wrong with him.

Dwight with a nice game - 12 pts, 10 rebs, 2 blocks ... 4 of 5 from the field. We need to find a way to get this kid more attempts around the basket than that. 

Good games by Hill and Francis. I think we need Mobley back. He's another option as the third scorer each game and we need that. We need Hill and Francis to do their thing each game, then one of Mobley, Turkey glue, or Garrity to step up and score some points as the 3rd guy. At least if they aren't going to get Dwight any shots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Any chance of uploading a picture of the Hill Dunk?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MAGIC 105, 76ERS 99 
Magic finish strong, are 1st in Southeast
It's early and it's by percentage points, but it beats last season. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magicgamer112804,1,42783.story?coll=orl-magic



> The Orlando Magic are in first place. By mere percentage points. Over Shaq's team.
> 
> That might not sound like a big deal at this time of year. Except for this:
> 
> Anybody remember last season?





> "Last year I used to have to turn my newspaper upside down to see us in first place," cracked Magic General Manager John Weisbrod.


:laugh: - Nice quote by JW.

This year - 8 and 4. Last year - 1 and 11. Much better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Quick question for anyone who watched or went to this game. Who the eff is responsible for booking the half-time show? Did anyone see this? Some Asian chick stuffing her mouth full of hard-boiled eggs to break a record. :laugh: WTF? Not something I would consider top-notch entertainment.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Post-Game Quotes


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Quick question for anyone who watched or went to this game. Who the eff is responsible for booking the half-time show? Did anyone see this? Some Asian chick stuffing her mouth full of hard-boiled eggs to break a record. :laugh: WTF? Not something I would consider top-notch entertainment.


Thankfully I didn't watch it. I just heard David Steele at the end of the second quarter saying "I can't wait for the halftime show" and then describe how some Asian chick was going to attempt to beat her own record for hard-boiled eggs eaten. That was all I needed to hear, I found something else to do during halftime. I did tune back in just in time to see her wolfing down egg number 51 and 52. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!


Awseome


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> 
> 
> Awseome


Yep, he got the dunk and the foul. Damn, that was nice to see.


----------

